# Pill Reports Social Thread - The place for all your off-topic chat



## gnarleyonaharley

*who is your favorite pillreports member?*

i gotta give it to my man lobosolido bc his caps trademark alone literally makes me LOL every time


----------



## yanker

There's to many I gota give it to my boys blah blah qweas crobarkid facedbeyond lobosolido is moving up the rear fast hes a funny sob. Jimsteele wer1 rollnpeace they all rock.  Everybody rocks on pr and bl except the few that aggravate me I even like darksidedsam even tho he gave me an infraction grrr u guys are like my home away from home awww lets all have a fuckin cuddle puddle!!!


----------



## blah blah

Haha yeah man way too many to have any one favorite. Each of us all have our own unique personalities and its funny to see em come through the little posts and comments. It is like a fam away from fam with our tiffs and spats and all that shit. Much love and respect to all the contributers across the board.


----------



## qweasdzxc

I hate all you fuckers....blah, yank, crobar, lou, generticpornstar, jimsteele, wer1,rollnpeace.....wtf do I waste my day with you.  If I didn't have such an almost stalkerish infatuation for MDMA I would never have to deal with you degenerates.

As you can see by the expression in my face that I am joking, we are all in love with Molly, and she loves us right back...


----------



## yanker

Lmaoo qweas ur a crazy son of a bitch!! Keep taking them pipes u wierdo!


----------



## qweasdzxc

I will, those reports I did on pr, those pills suck ass...bolts, what a scam....you guys are all awesome though.


----------



## oceanroller

Sid25 gives solid, no bs reports from my area.  He's helped me find the goods and avoid the crap for sure.  I'm sure lots of others too.  Cheers Sid!


----------



## gnarleyonaharley

FYI i wasnt talking about the quality of the reports....just meant that lobosolido cracks me up every time he posts something lol


----------



## Salandrion

gnarleyonaharley said:


> fyi i wasnt talking about the quality of the reports....just meant that lobosolido cracks me up every time he posts something lol



i love lobosolidos posts. He really, really knows how to get his point across.

edit* ^this was supposed to be in all caps..autocorrect


----------



## 420cali

og pimp jm


----------



## JimSteele

ajuna l33t

^^This members comments/rants crack me up.  Search their comments.  Hilarious.  Everyone of their comments is like this:

I've had both of these and am very experienced with this press it's all that's been around for couple yrs round here now and the green are most deft the fake pipes and as for the yellow I believe they are the real deal but monkey has changed over the years quite a bit Hess don't look like the sloppy ones from erowid and edata that tested to have lidocaine and procaine maybe that green one does cuz the sweet is a dead give away to a piper but I've kept an old original pf just to compare taste to and the bitter salty almost u describe is correct cuz every new batch I come across n my friends I've tasted taste exactly the same as the old one when held to tongue separately or both at same time one on each side. What has changed about the legit monkey though is the amount of caffine the old edata ratio was a 2:1 and now it's a 1:1 of MDMA to caffeine so the side effects u report about upset stomach and anxiety I also get the same reaction if I only take half cuz it's not enough MDMA to fully roll. If u would have done the hole pill those effects subside in about an hour and MDMA takes over and everything is lovely. And if u mixed the 2 of these then that's why u would think it's pipe cuz the green looks like one and the taste confirms it. But I have had real ones in green orange red pink and yellow only. All hoer color were fake. The newer batches just have more caffeine and I'm sure all the bad stigma around them will cause alot of placebo but the fakes do look good enuff to fool u and test kits but don't taste right. But not every pill taste the same and not every person has my tongue that knows if it don't taste a certain way I don't eat so be careful but there are real ones out there if ur test kit tells u it's true n blue it is but if u get that non reaction like u did on the green one then avoid at all cost and if it taste sweet also avoid. Some friends of mine just took some tonight so I may post a report on them cuz I know that they are good for sure but I'm just experienced with them and know what to lookout for. Be safe always and plug everyone

Or this

Mints has just been a term for good or beans like any other in Fl. It seems that a ton of fickin mules came through with great success to Fl as if they weren't even attempted to be stopped cuz forthe last 6months no pill has been real. Now about this cut out situation this doesn't automatically mean the pills fake. Look on ecstasy data.org type in monkey and look at the date and the pill is about 200-300mg of nothing other then MDMA ones white sept2011 the other is green maybe I can post a link let's try...http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2180
Ok it's from jun another white one is just caffeine. But there are several other real ones recently and one in ny so maybe since the press has been stuck with a stigma and or sold out on sight by rep these cut outs were made to last so ppl would see them and say no I've been burnt and stung by that one too many times. But anyway at least none of the cutouts lately have been dangerously adulterated so I hope that either this is real and we have something good in Fl for once again for god sake it's been too long or these girls have no idea WTF methylindioxymethamphetamine is at all like the majority of these kids these days start out on shit like coke and meth that's cut to shit with procaine and lidocaine and they think that's what being high feels like that when they eat it in a pill they think that's what rolling is how the fuck can u confuse the 2 placebo is incredibly strong these girls could have taken caffeine pills and since a dealer tells them it's ex they get a placebo effect. Which sadly never happens to me wish it did I'd be like a kid in a candy store in Fl right now with it's mule of millions of pipers around. Cmon like seriously 6months of this shit didn't want to take this long of a break. Also to correct u @whoever says u can't roll on real MDMA for 3days or more. Yes u definitely can I used to sell and have to eat beans I supported myself and friends with it for 3 months our house was the fucking club. Everyday I was poppin off and getting floored back in 2008 pills were so much stronger then they are now each was at least 300mg MDMA tested with like 50-75mg caffeine the red monkey on erowid edata.org the original pf monkeys. And MDMA does not release ALL of ur serotonin just increases it significantly I felt amazing each and every time I took it and continued to take it for 3 years every weekend and even sometimes during the week I'd roll 3-4 days in a row and want to do it again everyday. I never got depressed after I stopped I felt normal is all. I definitely lost the magic and also grinder my teeth that were bad in first place so that's all that happened was I broke a few fillings. I've been diagnosed with all sorts of depressive disorders way before I ever took my first dose of MDMA and now it's been 6months since I've touched it since i can't find it. The beauty is it's a natural chemical our body makes already increasing it is what happens when were happy or have sex the myth fro
Propaganda thats noticeably nonexistent anymore u never see anti ecstasy commercials anymore since meth is worse. But really I'm no different now then I was before I took my first pill I'm back to my baseline which is depression and anxiety that fluxuates if life has a happy meter from 1-10 I'm always at 4 usually a 3 or 2 I have bad arthritis pre ex as well the pain drains my serotonin. But when I was regularly using MDMA as an antidepressant my quality of life was on a scale of 8-10 everyday even if I did it once a week or every other week even having a pill hidden to look forward to helped. But now I'm back on none at all and still at my normal 3-4 scale a good day is a 5 that's where normal ppl live and normal ppls good day is a 6-7. Before ex I had been suicidal before now after I see things different my views on the world are not focused on money like most I wish to make music and change things for the better. I think MDMA should be legalized as well as weed and mushrooms and dmt. And the world would be a better place opiates to. Cuz I was happier on it then off obviously but point is I'm not any worse off for doing and I've done it for 3months every night but at low doses of about a 1/4 to half a pill a night and one full pill on a party day. I don't recommend it to all I've seen ppl get bakeracted and suicidal after that binge but I was fine and still am there's almost no chemical damage or change that I can even tell or notice I even quit smoking weed and cigs for few months that depressed me but now I'm fine normal baseline same as before I first dosed. And we tested pills they were real so I'm living proof of what u shouldn't do but in moderation even very frequent and be fine


----------



## yanker

^^^^^ wtfff? Lmao I think were dealing a special needs person there. Although he does seem to know what hes talking bout I mean it seems like he hit everything right on the head!


----------



## crobarkid99

i remember reading that shit, haha


----------



## MasterRoshi

Haha how could that guy be soo wrong but at the same time soo right? lol some stuff he said was reasonable alot was just funny


----------



## tesk69

blah blah for sure


----------



## blah blah

I'm flattered homes *tear* 
I'd like to thank all those who have supported me on this long road to epic yesness and rolling on lovely goodies. You all deserve a high dosed pill in your tum tums right now. To my partner, sigh...where would I be without you? Still rolling probably, but with a small emptiness in my heart, but that again would probably be filled with MDMA love. 
To my ex-wife, goddamn you're sexy as fuck, but I have no time for a woman that bailed on your family. Thank god you did cuz damn it was a bitch sneaking in a roll once a year on the golf course or fishing with my best homeboy while we were still married. 
To the pressers pushing bullshit and disgracing my madame, fuck you die slow. Like ruptured appendix and gangrene alone in the mountains type slow. 
To everyone who tests and posts on PR, much love and respect. We all share that common love for our madame and the PLUR lifestyle that only the love from MDMA could breed. We humans for damn sure wouldn't do it on our own, we're a bunch of cannibals. 
But I'm just one little cog in the machine that all of us testers and posters are, that is keeping rollers nationwide as safe as they will allow us to do for them. I love each and every damn one of you, yeah even folley. My name is blah and I'm an addict. I can't go a day without checking into PR and BL at least 30 times each. I keep waiting for my ex to post a report then maybe I'd take her back the viscious succubus. 
Anyway, you're all amazing peeps. I heart drugs :D


----------



## crobarkid99

no wonder ur psychiatrist kicked u out of his office. u really are the crazy mother fucker u portray to be. The crazy thing is I bleed the same lifestyle as u homie and wouldnt change my crazy fucked up life for anything.


----------



## yanker

U all are fucking nuts and need shrinks if u ask me!! Fucking drug addicts!! Smfh


----------



## tesk69

Yall some pill popping animals ;p


----------



## jm67555

thanks 420, trust me when i say nothings changed, they should let me back on to post but what can i say idiots are idiots


----------



## yanker

@jm why nit just set up another act and post?


----------



## severely etarded

jm67555 said:


> thanks 420, trust me when i say nothings changed, they should let me back on to post but what can i say idiots are idiots


jm - your reports were solid but your comments had too much negativity. It was setting a bad example and we can't let certain people get away with being dicks... or everyone would be able to be dicks. We warned you repeatedly and you refused to make comments with a more objective less flaming attitude...

I'll speak to the team about letting you rejoin, but you gotta learn how to call people out without being an outright insulting dickhead. Saying you don't trust a report is fine, but when you start the name calling it doesn't really solve anything. It just makes others think they can too.

Send me a PM if you want to come back, but with an attitude adjustment... The PR Team has to discuss it.


----------



## jm67555

Im cool, If you cant appreciate the work I do then let everyone suffer its no big deal.........


----------



## lilczey

that guy lilczey hes got millions of reports from the east coast..

serious


----------



## lilczey

bump


----------



## jm67555

@yanker, its not worth the time, i used to care about helping people now honestly i just care about helping friends and family, people in this day and age need to learn to be educated and if it takes a hommie od'ing or having a bad trip so be it.......


----------



## 420cali

Dam these mods are slipping. You were the best member of pr jm. I called out all the fakes as well. Fuckum they claim harm reduction but get upset when we speak truth against dealers for the benefit of consumers????? Really harm reduction????


----------



## jm67555

@420cali, 

its pointless to help people that dont want to be helped, funny thing is ive had in my possesion every single ill that has come out since they have banned me, white/orange aliens, white/blue/green sunflowers, every new poke, even had the new batch of think men pokes (meth batch), had the meth and bzp batch batman pokes, had the purple flat top/bottom batmans, ive had the good the bad and the ugly when it comes to molly and they wont let me back on to preach the good word.......fuckem 420 FUCK THEM ALL!!


----------



## Folley

If all the pills you get have been reported on, why do we need you? 8)



They offered to let you back on if you changed your attitude, but nope. You're acting the same way you were when you got banned... like an idiot.


----------



## crobarkid99

yup we've seen numerous reports on every one of those pills.


----------



## severely etarded

jm67555 said:


> @420cali,
> 
> its pointless to help people that dont want to be helped, funny thing is ive had in my possesion every single ill that has come out since they have banned me, white/orange aliens, white/blue/green sunflowers, every new poke, even had the new batch of think men pokes (meth batch), had the meth and bzp batch batman pokes, had the purple flat top/bottom batmans, ive had the good the bad and the ugly when it comes to molly and they wont let me back on to preach the good word.......fuckem 420 FUCK THEM ALL!!


It's a good thing there's so many other people from SoCal who post good reports and don't post negative comments.

There's nothing wrong with criticism! Make it *constructive*.

Calling someone a moron dealer blah blah blah. Just makes the newbs and lurkers think that kind of commenting is acceptable (when it's not).

If you suspect somebody is a dealer, instead of calling them one, explain to them why you believe the report is false and give it a thumbs down. Nothing wrong with criticism, it just needs to be objective. To the point.


----------



## jm67555

@Folley

your completely right and thats why i dont waste the time trying to help anyone anymore its not worth helping newbies and pros


----------



## severely etarded

^ that's great logic bro 8)


----------



## unfuckwitable




----------



## ob3ygiant

all0y duh he's sexy ass fuck


----------



## Folley

There has been an incredible amount of random chit-chat in the reports lately, so I think it's about time we got a social thread going for us PR regulars!


Basic rules:

1 - No dealing, soliciting or sourcing
Do not attempt to sell, buy or find sources for drugs through Bluelight or you will be banned. 
2 - No Pill IDs
If you've just bought some new ecstasy tablets, and want to know if they're good, look at www.pillreports.com or ask in your regional forums.
3 - No flaming
Do not pointlessly insult people. No calling of names, excessive swearing, racial or religious insults.
4 - No posts on how to conceal drugs
If you want to carry pills through security, my advice would be don't. If you are still adamant, then on your head be it. We will not tell you how to smuggle drugs, even small quantities.
5 - All pictures must be in NSFW (Not Safe For Work) tags: . This is due to a) picture may be inappropriate for work, and b) bandwidth conservation.
6 - Moderators may use their discretion at any time
The PR mods have final say if a thread or post is "okay" to be left open or unedited. If you have a problem with their opinion do not post another thread complaining, send them or an Admin a private message.
7 – No event names
This is to protect you primarily, but also the promoters throwing the event as well.

Remember you've agreed to the BL user agreement, which can be found here: 
http://wiki.bluelight.ru/index.php/Bluelight_User_Agreement_(BLUA)





So anyone take any good pills recently?


----------



## crobarkid99

did they vote on a moderator?  Seems like Bearlove is patrolling our section more


----------



## yanker

3 - No flaming Do not pointlessly insult people. No calling of names, excessive swearing, racial or religious insults.

Well that eliminates me from this conversation godamnit!!!

Is there any way this rule can be forgotten at least just for me I mean I have been diagnosed with torrets so technically its not my fault if I blurt an insult out here and there. Isn't there a law protecting Americans with disabilities or sumtin?


----------



## crobarkid99

^^yea it sux dont it yanker? i really thought this was our chance to step in the ring with Wankeryanker and Crobarkid is Lonely. For a second there i was lickin my chops for the chance to tear into those losers. Rules suck


----------



## Jagninja

Yeah can't we have a thread were we are just honest individuals and we can just tear into these noobs that litter our community with verbal diarrhea?  Anyways.........  no good ills here, just that seductive bitch molly.  She been whoring herself a lot around here lately.


----------



## crobarkid99

Hey Jag as long as that whore is pissin black and not yellow, then i'd pay for her services any day


----------



## blah blah

I have a belly button...


----------



## yanker

Umm is it an inny  or an outy? ^^^^


----------



## blah blah

An inny thank god. Outies are weird and unattractive. It looks like a protruding wart. Or a mini alien trying to escape. 

Wait I am in the right place for off-topic chatter yes?


----------



## yanker

I can already tell this thread is gona get out of hand. I'm a lil nervous people are gona see the real me here. I'm not the caring sensitive respectful person I portray myself to be on pr and the rest of bl. Lol

Who's rolling tonight? Not me grrr


----------



## crobarkid99

Just rolled face on the 4th. Epic night for sure. Never had eye wiggles like i did that night. 
Its break time for at least a month. Im hoping next time i drop its with my new chica. Shes only rolled 1 time in her life and im trying to figure out how to bring the convo up without her thinkin im a druggie (which i proudly am)
Any ideas???


----------



## blah blah

Just be honest cro. Tell her it's something you enjoy on a responsible basis and you've greatly educated yourself in it all to keep as safe as possible and then start shooting down all the far fetched rumors she'll bring back at ya. 

Sneaking this shit around somebody you care for who doesn't approve sucks fuckin balls, I would know. So something that is a part of who you are should be brought to the front early to find out what her stance is on it before things develop deeper and shit gets harder down the road should she not approve. 

But if she does approve? Fuckin A you guys can be rollin together sooner than if you "wait for the right moment" months down the road. If it's not her cup o tea then at least you can move onto the next one sooner.


----------



## menudo84

Take her to a rave^^^^


----------



## IloveM

HEEEEY HOMIES 

LETS CHIT-CHAT THE GUCCI! |o/

No serious...sorry guys I messed up PR a little bit. That reason was that I see for days not any mod 

Come back soon next time :D

Hugs VVeEt


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> There has been an incredible amount of random chit-chat in the reports lately, so I think it's about time we got a social thread going for us PR regulars!




you have 5,532 posts in 1 year WTF 8(


----------



## blah blah

Glad to see you back weet. Wtf? Why did you disappear from here?


----------



## mintsRus420

crobarkid99 said:


> Just rolled face on the 4th. Epic night for sure. Never had eye wiggles like i did that night.
> Its break time for at least a month. Im hoping next time i drop its with my new chica. Shes only rolled 1 time in her life and im trying to figure out how to bring the convo up without her thinkin im a druggie (which i proudly am)
> Any ideas???



take her to a music festival  (NCMF)


----------



## Folley

IloveM said:


> you have 5,532 posts in 1 year WTF 8(



Yeah and like 3,000 of them are in threads discussing MDMA lol... that's not off-topic!


----------



## crobarkid99

Yea a fest is always a good way to break her in. However shes not into electronic music. Shes into jam bands. An avid pot smoker, which i am not.  Im gonna have to bring it up soon thou cause like blah said ive hid it in the past and its always come back to bite me in the ass. Eventually i always slip up trying to cover my tracks.


----------



## IloveM

blah blah said:


> Glad to see you back weet. Wtf? Why did you disappear from here?



Thanks blah :D

Im member of to much sites i guess 8( and my English is not the best hahahah

hey folley 

3000 mdma posts? Whats the reason  of that in 1 year???? 

LOL Nice to find you here freaks


----------



## IloveM

Go to bed homies!  Its 05:00am

Have a good saturdaynight :D and I hope to come back soon!

Cheers wVw


----------



## IloveM

lOl


----------



## IloveM

JimSteele said:


> ajuna l33t
> 
> ^^This members comments/rants



Wonderful story right from your heart!

I recognize many situations, and I'm actually the same thing.
For many years I used MDMA for me to feel good.
Indeed, as an anti-depression.
So always look for the good shizzle 

I'm just wondering whether you can always score M if you come from America?

Cheers VvEeT


----------



## crobarkid99

Weet- Come to southern cali or chicago and u got a really good chance to score some FIRE shizzle!  the rest of the country is for shit


----------



## IloveM

crobarkid99 said:


> Weet- Come to southern cali or chicago and u got a really good chance to score some FIRE shizzle!  the rest of the country is for shit



Yes I learn that too crobarkid ... and Canada ofc  but thats far away from CA


----------



## Folley

IloveM said:


> 3000 mdma posts? Whats the reason  of that in 1 year????



I'm in love with Harm Reduction lol. It just feels natural to me to be helping people everyday


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> I'm in love with Harm Reduction lol. It just feels natural to me to be helping people everyday



hmmm ... sometime is sunlight very important homie  lO/


----------



## Salandrion

Had my first killed roll last night. Tested tan powder/crystal it was so clean and magnificent then the party got shut down while I was peaking. Didn't even get to see the headliner : (


----------



## blah blah

Ok I gotta hand it back over to tesk now with all the penis-shaped test puddles. 

C'mon now tesk...3 in row? Pumas, Eckos, and now the Mints? Somethin is up now it's gone wayyyyy past coincidence lmao!


----------



## tesk69

you my friend is very ill, your penis obsession is getting out of hand lol. its kind of like staring at a Rorschach inkblot and seeing penis's everywhere


----------



## IloveM

I do not understand?
The discussion on Gucci for example...
I understand that there are bad things in the U.S., but we must be careful that we do not see anything bad.
That's really the only thing I want to say in this discussion


----------



## IloveM

blah blah said:


> over to tesk now with all the penis-shaped test puddles.
> lmao!



|o/


----------



## blah blah

IloveM said:


> I do not understand?
> The discussion on Gucci for example...
> I understand that there are bad things in the U.S., but we must be careful that we do not see anything bad.
> That's really the only thing I want to say in this discussion



I saw nothing bad in the Gucci test weet. The TINIEST streak of Orange amidst a pool of deep black. Some people just have a lot to say and argue about when certain things aren't exactly to their liking. 

I saw absolutely nothing wrong in the contents of the pill or the feedback from most people. All I saw was was my test puddles through squinted eyes I was grinning so big x-D


----------



## Folley

IloveM said:


> I understand that there are bad things in the U.S., but we must be careful that we do not see anything bad.



I can never understand you man lol....



You're right, we don't want to see anything bad.... so we shouldn't be advocating the use of adulterated pills. Now you may say "oh I like some speed in my pills!".... ok, go buy some speed lol...?



If the Gucci's were JUST a pill that had a good dose of MDMA with a small dose of meth, that would be "OK"... I wouldn't have a HUGE problem with it. But when this press puts out other batches of the SAME pill (same stamp, color, bevels, glitter, etc) that contain MOSTLY methamphetamine with a tiny bit of MDxx... then we have a problem.


Putting out two batches of the same pill with different contents is *despicable* to me... and I'll do everything in my power to lower the sales of that pill, especially if someone puts up a report practically glorifying the MDxx + meth combo in them.


Pillreports is about MDMA only. If a pill contains anything else, it is adulterated, and needs to be treated as such. ESPECIALLY a press that puts out multiple batches, someone could think that the pill they have is a great one after reading Blah's report... then they take it and get tweaked the fuck out on a meth bomb.. I won't allow that.


----------



## blah blah

Folley said:


> Pillreports is about MDMA only. If a pill contains anything else, it is adulterated, and needs to be treated as such. ESPECIALLY a press that puts out multiple batches, someone could think that the pill they have is a great one after reading Blah's report... then they take it and get tweaked the fuck out on a meth bomb.. I won't allow that.



Ugh Jesus folley. Again with the flip-flopping back n forth. Why didn't you pitch a fit about the green paw poke needing warnings because of suspected ketamine in it? No you glorified that one like no other because it was something you preferred. Did I glorify it by saying the tiny flash of meth is something I prefer then turn around and lash out at you because you like ketamine in yours? No. 

I got at you FOR THIS EXACT FUCKING BLATHER! Popping off to me because you were dumb with meth pills then champing another adulterant is ridiculous dude. Just because you had a bad time with a drug doesn't give you the soap box to come at other people the way you do and then turn around and pull the EXACT shit you squabble at others for. To each his own dude. Live and let live. I couldn't give a shit less that you like K in yours. I don't like K, but do you see me attacking you the way you attack others over it? I said be consistent in all aspects of the argument and not just what suits your fancy to bitch about at the moment just so you can hear yourself talk and re-read over and over what you've said to someone while your pants swell. Fuck sakes.


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> I can never understand you man lol....





Keep it up! \o\

I understand your point, but the test results were good, and I think is blah 1000 miles away from Washington?

Although the warning is right!


----------



## Folley

I would want those Pokes to have MDxx + ketamine in the suspected contents, as well as a warning for those who think that they are MDMA only.

Would I still take the pill? Hell yeah. That doesn't mean I think that they should be regarded as "clean", so please don't put words in my mouth.




Not to mention ketamine is almost completely inactive orally, but meth changes a roll COMPLETELY with even a few milligrams. There is no flip-flopping, they are two completely different adulterants and should be treated as such.





^ What if a Defqon was found in the UK that contained piperazines? What if it looked EXACTLY the same as the real ones, because it's from the same presser?

Would you not want the people who are buying the pill in NL to know that there is a highly adulterated version of that same pill out?




My biggest problem is that Blah went out of his way NOT to mention that, he specifically reported on the pill in a way to make it seem like it was the only batch out, and that it was very clean except for the "smidgen of Meth...my kind of mix..."


----------



## yanker

Wtf I thought this was the who's ur favorite pr member thread? Grrr we have a pr social thread now use it or I'll ban u guys. Oh wait I'm not the mod.......continue on


----------



## IloveM

yanker said:


> Wtf I thought this was the who's ur favorite pr member thread? Grrr we have a pr social thread now use it or I'll ban u guys. Oh wait I'm not the mod.......continue on



lol no ... you are right yank


----------



## IloveM

Salandrion said:


> Tested tan powder/crystal



|o/ I knew theres good molly, but they scared of making beans?

btw Im the only member from the lowlands guys?


----------



## Folley

^ In the US they base you're dosage based on the weight of what you have.... so say you have 1000mg of MDMA, you take that and cut it down to 3000mg of binder and MDMA and press it into pills... well you'd still get charged with 3000mg of MDMA...

Now take those numbers, and figure them into an operation that would have to press tens of thousands of pills...



So yeah, it's possible they're just scared lol.... that's why they don't sell LSD on sugar cubes anymore, they switched to blotter because it's a shit load safer... well, that and easier to store and consume.. but still lol.


----------



## JimSteele

Crobar

Just bring it up with your girl one night on a night in... Act almost like you just thought of it... talk to her about how drugs are meant to be shared and how amazing mdma is for relaxing night in...be reassuring but not pushy

Went through the same process w my lady and she had NEVER rolles before.... Now shes the only person ill roll with!

Now every 3 or 4 months, Shes the one asking me to roll hhaha


----------



## yanker

Or dip ur pecker in some molly and ask for a bj shell think ur penis is magic and shit!


----------



## Folley

DUDE.

That seemed like a fucking amazing idea.... then I thought about it... yo dick would be so bitter she would do the Thizz Face.. and we all know about P.L.U.R....



*NSFW*: 



People Look Ugly Rolling


----------



## crobarkid99

hehe all good suggestions guys, but i came up with my own.  While talking on the phone last night she asked what i was up to .  I told her i was flipping thru the channels and i came upon an ecstasy documentary. I told her it was very interesting so i decided to watch it.  That brought the topic up and a conversation insude.  Turns out she has rolled (well tried to anyway) a few yrs ago, but she said she didnt feel anything.  I told her ive done it before and explained everything about the drug in detail and shot down all the stupid rumors that shes heard about it.  I told her i had access to some real mdma if she ever wanted to partake.  She accepted the invite and soon enough I will enjoy a session with her.  haha fuck yea!!


----------



## crobarkid99

If she shot down the idea, then my next step woulda been Yankers suggestion, lol


----------



## yanker

I'd still go w my suggestion I mean a magic penis would make any girl putty in ur hands!


----------



## Folley

crobarkid99 said:


> I told her i was flipping thru the channels and i came upon an ecstasy documentary. I told her it was very interesting so i decided to watch it



lol that's actually a pretty good idea... then it might not come off so weird that you know so much lmao



I think we can incorporate both of these ideas though...




Follow my instructions exactly: 

Put a small amount of crystal MDMA on the tip o' yo dick, like 30mg. That way every time she puts in work, she'll feel fucking amazing afterwards and her brain will tell her it's the sucking... then when she rolls, it will feel like she's just sucked your dick x5....

After that she is gonna think sex with you is as good as rolling.... You'll be getting a LOT more action, guaranteed.


----------



## Salandrion

IloveM said:


> |o/ I knew theres good molly, but they scared of making beans?
> 
> btw Im the only member from the lowlands guys?



Beans have become a novelty on the East Coast. Its almost as if the people that munch beans think E is just a drug cocktail with a cute logo. #Ihatemyarea


----------



## crobarkid99

Haha fuck yea Folley, screw all that tantric sex bullshit, thats the real way to make a girl go crazy.
Ill let u kno how it goes lol


----------



## MasterRoshi

In my experience you can get a girl to do anything if you make her comfortable with the idea. If shes willing to discuss it shes open for it.


----------



## etnies

my fav member is "Cable" he doesn't post much though...I am him...


nah...my fav is prob xtcboi84 or alejo101


----------



## Jagninja

ME.  Fuck all y'all


----------



## humblegro

weetvanwanten


----------



## severely etarded

I merged the "favorite members" thread with Folley's social thread


----------



## Folley

^ Dude it took me sooo long to figure out you were We_r1 on PR lol... took me even longer to realize your name meant We Are One!!


----------



## severely etarded

.


----------



## yanker

So who's the new mod ? I need to know so I can start smiling to there face and calling em assholes behind there back! Lol just kidding but for real its been a week past the deadline were not voting for the president here how many ballots need to be counted for crying out loud?


----------



## severely etarded

^ we've been reviewing applicants and are debating the decision amongst mods


----------



## menudo84

folley said:


> lol that's actually a pretty good idea... Then it might not come off so weird that you know so much lmao
> 
> 
> 
> i think we can incorporate both of these ideas though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow my instructions exactly:
> 
> Put a small amount of crystal mdma on the tip o' yo dick, like 30mg. That way every time she puts in work, she'll feel fucking amazing afterwards and her brain will tell her it's the sucking... Then when she rolls, it will feel like she's just sucked your dick x5....
> 
> After that she is gonna think sex with you is as good as rolling.... You'll be getting a lot more action, guaranteed.



brilliant!


----------



## IloveM

yanker said:


> or dip ur pecker in some molly and ask for a bj shell think ur penis is magic and shit!



rotflmao


----------



## IloveM

yanker said:


> Or dip ur pecker in some molly and ask for a bj shell think ur penis is magic and shit!



ROTFLMAO You are fukkking nuts yank 
edit
and dont try it!!! With good clean molly it burns the same like on your tongue lo/


----------



## IloveM

Salandrion said:


> #Ihatemyarea



Enough said imho


----------



## IloveM

hello my dear friends :D latest news from the lowlands:

There is (temporarily) increased risk of a small MDMA crisis.
The offer become scarce as the demand for molly increases.
Prices are higher, and the supply of beans is less.
That is, we hope, temporary shortages, because it's holiday time....

Fortunately, I have found this. (Here I may still post molly?)

Tested 80% +






Cheers


----------



## crobarkid99

^^who needs beans when you got rocks like that, haha nice find Weet


----------



## xtcboi84

oh sick.. pass that haha


----------



## IloveM

Sorry, but I think it's boring here  
Time for some action? 8(  I'm not the FBI dude's LMAO


----------



## blah blah

It's the best i can do to present the "Tour of America." Just waiting on the damn Tan Dragonflies then I'll be good to go. It's a bit embarrassing to put these up against a pic of the dutchies, but hey, it's the best we've got right now lol


----------



## IloveM

BLAH!!!!!!!! I  You because you understand my point 

Thats a very nice collection WOW all the must trusted from the USA!!!

Be proud blah blah and do not always compare to us dutchies 8) because its not always partytime here ....

Thumbs up!! /o_


----------



## IloveM

ART


----------



## IloveM

Your turn hihi


----------



## blah blah

Haha yeah weet that is a portion of the legit goodies from Cali to Chicago. I'll have others to add to the picture soon enough I'm sure. But i couldn't let you be slapping up pics of all those dutch goodies without at least trying to defend us yanks ya know!!


----------



## IloveM

Always coming with peace and respect :D

Domo Blah  (not Vla)
http://youtu.be/ic1ZrI7bYKQ

You never understand I guess ... PLUR


----------



## blah blah

Is that what they're teaching the kids in Europe now weet? You're right, I'll never understand that. I would love to spend the time to dig shit up to come back at that, but lord knows my real life doesn't allow the time. You'd understand if you knew haha. I can only fit in a few moments here and there to contribute here. You know I love you though weet, but I don't think i wanna know what that damn video meant


----------



## Jagninja

Yeah, im confused and thirsty.  And I fucking hate milk.  Nice pic Blah.  I thought I was the only one who took pics of my pills like they are super models.


----------



## severely etarded

blah blah said:


> It's the best i can do to present the "Tour of America." Just waiting on the damn Tan Dragonflies then I'll be good to go. It's a bit embarrassing to put these up against a pic of the dutchies, but hey, it's the best we've got right now lol



can't forget the KLM's man...


----------



## blah blah

Haha any one of the Texas presses will suffice. The + Pumas, KLM's, Dflies, etc. I just want the Dflies especially, to be able to compare to the Bolts and the fact that i fuckin love MDA. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## facedbeyond82

Im drooling, holy shit. are those 2 pills above the skullcandy mints @blah? they look like they were in someones pocket for a night hahah. i wouldnt mind givin' that lightning bolt a 'go, for sure :D


----------



## blah blah

Haha yeah faced they are both Mints. Thank your local "Top Thief" for the Topless Yellow A right above the Skull, and for a faded A print on the Blue A above that. I take extremely good care of my pills, especially the Mints because of how fragile they are, so how you see em is how I got them lol.

Inner beauty when it comes to the Mints my friend. A point you know very well. Such horrible looking, tiny little presses that pack a wholloper of a High-Grade Synth punch and then drop you off with no comedown a few hours later like nothin even happened. Its a great effect of really great MDMA. They're no doubt some of my favorite pills to roll on. I'd put how smooth and great the roll is from a double drop of Mints up against a single dutch press of 180mg (been there) and the Mint roll is soooooo much smoother to me from start to finish. Be proud chiheads, Mints are definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## LucyLovesMolly

I agree with Blah on the mints MDMA being a superior synth to Dutch MDMA. Its always been mints > a.dam shards when I have both in my stash. Which is almost always : ).


----------



## mattnotrik

New 200mg Red Bulls straight from Netherlands soon to hit the market.. anyone ready


----------



## qweasdzxc

Pink Armarni Exchange....anyone heard anything about them in USA?


----------



## crobarkid99

god dammit qweasdzxc, stay away from those fuckin pipez!!!


----------



## yanker

Qweas the pipe popper strikes again haha hell never learn!!  Where u been hiding qweas?


----------



## blah blah

He's probably been in a piped out string of bad luck and zippy paste...the cunt...


----------



## qweasdzxc

wtf....I just found out it's August.....wtf happened to july, last thing I remember is eating 40 amazing bart simpson cutouts....then I just woke up. I just got my hands on some fred flinstone quad mega ultra cunt stacked beans.....nom nom nom


----------



## qweasdzxc

Hey WvW, you tried those ghosts? are they all they are hyped up to be?


----------



## kookiekaren

This is a funny thread.   Does anyone ever dream that they could lick the computer screen and eat the pills that are pictured?


----------



## andgy2777

Little pictorial relief - posted this over in eadd a while ago...




andgy2777 said:


> Original Beige Speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Batch White Speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CXL glitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Maple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Triforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Triforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Defqon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Defqon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Armani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Ferrari Shield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange 250 Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q-Dance - Batch 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q-Dance - Batch 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Decibel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Spookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Hexagon (2cb)


----------



## crobarkid99

(Drooling)  omg! And i always thought Weet had the most impressive pics. Lol
no wander the original speakers were so much better. Look at the shards of mdma crystal just popping out that pres. Wow


----------



## eireann

channel four,is broadcasting celebs high on E wednesday 'LIVE'!!!!! they have a doctor presenting it so they are getting away with it on the basis that it is medical research,lol


----------



## yanker

andgy2777 said:


> Little pictorial relief - posted this over in eadd a while ago...




Godamn dude I just made a mess all over me self looking at this. Nice pics bro


----------



## dan c

Hi there i was jus wonderin has any one come  acrros light bluee supermen around the north of uk as i bought sum las nite in the doncaster area and havent yet gota test kit. Would appreciate feed back thanks


----------



## IloveM

andgy2777 said:


> Little pictorial relief - posted this over in eadd a while ago...



Very nice andgy... all dutch art  lol


----------



## IloveM

There's a new kid in town  190-210


----------



## Folley

^ They should have put a joystick (AKA my dick) and buttons on the back


----------



## IloveM

lol thanks folley


----------



## IloveM

what do you vote folley?

that yellow bird? hahahahah


----------



## crobarkid99

haha dude i love the shape of that pill.  Any idea what lab that came out of Weet?


----------



## IloveM

Yes that are the Shield-Ferrari guys for sure crobarfriend 

btw is folley to shocked? he cannot respond anymore hahahah

Dont worry folley (AKA little Peter) Im a human too lol


----------



## IloveM

(; ʇɐɥʇ uo ɥƃnɐl sʎɐʍl∀ ˙ǝɹnʇlnɔ ʇɔuıʇsıp ɐ ǝʌɐɥ suɐɔıɹǝɯ∀


----------



## IloveM

¿ollǝH


----------



## Folley

IloveM said:


> Yes that are the Shield-Ferrari guys for sure crobarfriend
> 
> btw is folley to shocked? he cannot respond anymore hahahah
> 
> Dont worry folley (AKA little Peter) Im a human too lol



I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck you were saying 

you almost made more sense when you turned shit upside down!!



Lol, these babies run parades all over Dutch pills though:
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2624
http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2504


Fuck MDMA, I want MDxx!!


----------



## mattnotrik

Folley said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck you were saying
> 
> 
> http://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=2504
> 
> 
> Fuck MDMA, I want MDxx!!



They are from europe, presumed holland 

As for MDA, if you want MDA you buy MDA crystal, you want pills? you get high dosed mdma


----------



## Folley

Actually, currently MDA is the _only_ MDxx I have lol. What I _really_ want is MDEA and MBDB


and I'm pretty sure the Crosses were from the UK, not Holland.. not sure though.


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> you almost made more sense when you turned shit upside down!!



ɐɥɐɥɐɥ pɐǝɥʇʇnq ɥsılƃuƎ ʞɐǝds 'ɥɔʇnp ǝʍ ʇɐɥʇ pɐlƃ ǝq ʇsnɯ noy

.

.

You must be glad that we Dutch speak English buthead hahaha


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> Crosses



from my backyard bro  /o_


----------



## mattnotrik

weet knows it 


why would you want MBDB and MDEA? not satisfied with mdma? it is the king


----------



## Folley

No, not really. Plain MDMA is boring, I always mix it with other drugs... like, always.


MDEA because I've never been able to try more than 10mg of it, and MBDB because it sounds pretty fucking awesome. There are like 25+ Dutch pressers putting out top notch MDMA pills... you're telling me ONE of them can't make some other MDxx? That's gay as hell lol, I want to go back to the 90s where MDxx combos ran like a fountain


----------



## thelastclubkid

Folley said:


> No, not really. Plain MDMA is boring, I always mix it with other drugs... like, always.
> 
> 
> MDEA because I've never been able to try more than 10mg of it, and MBDB because it sounds pretty fucking awesome. There are like 25+ Dutch pressers putting out top notch MDMA pills... you're telling me ONE of them can't make some other MDxx? That's gay as hell lol, I want to go back to the 90s where MDxx combos ran like a fountain



you know what? you make a pretty good case... i agree that theres no reason why we shouldnt be able to get proper MD analogues.... 

on a side note i *finally* got to try MDA this weekend and it was *alot* of fun... granted 5 hours blew by and it took a while to process all the crazy stuff that happened but when i finally made sense of it all i gotta say i was impressed...


----------



## all0y

mehhhh I dunno why people can't be satisfied with MDMA/MDA/MDEA... however it does get old after a while I must admit.


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> No, not really. Plain MDMA is boring, I always mix it with other drugs... like, always.
> 
> 
> MDEA because I've never been able to try more than 10mg of it, and MBDB because it sounds pretty fucking awesome. There are like 25+ Dutch pressers putting out top notch MDMA pills... you're telling me ONE of them can't make some other MDxx? That's gay as hell lol, I want to go back to the 90s where MDxx combos ran like a fountain



Only 1 small remark folley.  I say this with a positive intension. That first!

You said that you have different types of drugs used at the same time. Not rare, but almost always?
That is not convenient. Do you understand that?

How can you argue, until I met you on the internet, a normal opinion on the statements that you have done?
On pills, on meth and all those other things
I do not understand, you know ....

greets from LaLaLand :D

btw Its all here, the MDxx and more but still rare.
I've seen a report by the court, an arrest amateur lab.
That's in the Netherlands public. That is exactly, what state was captured.

MDMA, MDA, speed from apaan (BMK) and all details.

I mean to say. It s here, but people do not bother  I think MDMA is the best option to make bizniz

greets vvVvv


----------



## Folley

Well, meth in a pill is something completely different in my eyes. Ecstasy is MDxx, that means MDMA, MDA, MDE or MBDB... now if you're selling pills as MDMA, then it should be MDMA only. But if you're just selling ecstasy, than a mix of the MDxx's would be fine with me!


I mean, if they don't like making mixed pills, why not make some MDA only pills? When was the last time you saw one of those in NL? I'm sure people snatched them up!

and MDE, that shit is even more rare... it's practically non-existent these days, I'll probably never get to try an active dose of it, and that pissed me off 



I just wish one of your amazing Dutch pressers would decide to make some specialty beans, MDMA is a great drug, but it can get kind of boring when you know exactly what it's going to do to you, when it is going to do it and just how it will make you feel when it does..




IloveM said:


> btw Its all here, the MDxx and more but still rare.
> I've seen a report by the court, an arrest amateur lab.
> That's in the Netherlands public. That is exactly, what state was captured.
> 
> MDMA, MDA, speed from apaan (BMK) and all details.



Would love to get a PM with some details on that  I know someone who might be very interested...


----------



## severely etarded

^I wouldn't mind trying MDE, but I really doubt it's anything special or people would bother synthing it. The only reason it was ever introduced to the scene is because it was legal in the 90's


----------



## Folley

I've had MDE, but only like 5mg that was in a Dutch pill with MDMA lol


I don't think it's a party type drug, more of a chill at home type. I bet it would be great for mixing with psychedelics, it would add a nice mood lift but not make you all hyper and shit


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

all0y said:


> mehhhh I dunno why people can't be satisfied with MDMA/MDA/MDEA... however it does get old after a while I must admit.



I don't know, I am satisfied with it if I do say so. But the mix just makes everything 
So much better.


----------



## Folley

Furreal.


The effects get sooo much better when combined with psychedelics. MDMA + MDA + LSD is like the most perfect drug experience you can have lol

The MDMA makes the trip take on such a happier and up beat atmosphere, and the LSD makes your roll fucking EPIC in every possible way. Ever gotten a light show while candy flipping? FUCK.


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

LSD + MDA + MDMA + KETAMINE = one crazy night for sure bros


----------



## mattnotrik

Nice Dutch pills.... Qlimax... anyone?

This logo






Are they from same people as the Defqons and Qdance  ?


----------



## mintsRus420

Niggasbebuggin said:


> LSD + MDA + MDMA + KETAMINE = one crazy night for sure bros



and then some gas would make it even better


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

mattnotrik said:


> Nice Dutch pills.... Qlimax... anyone?
> 
> This logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they from same people as the Defqons and Qdance  ?




Nope, same as decibels and blackberrys and thumbs I believe.


----------



## thelastclubkid

mintsRus420 said:


> and then some gas would make it even better



lol.. we actually had a great afterhours discussion about how to normal sober people, potheads are the crazy druggies... and then to potheads, guys who just do coke or roll are the crazy druggies... and then to them guys who do 1-2 different drugs in a night look crazy.....

and then theres the guys like us who are poly-drug abusers at the 4-5x level plus drink look crazy to just about everyone, lol...


----------



## facedbeyond82

^I once snorted 5 drugs in one night when i was younger(2001 chi rave scene, crazytimes).... mdma, ketamine, cocaine, heroin, and clonazepam. also smoked kush, drank beers, and did balloons later. that even makes me disgusted, and it was me doing it. if i ever saw someone doing that nowadays id seriously try to help them and tell them why certain drugs shouldnt be combined, for health reasons as well as synergistic effect reasons. the most ill do nowadays is thc+mdxx+ket+n2o since all of those substances are pretty safe, compared to heroin, cocaine, or alcohol that is. there is a point when doing multiple hard drugs that it just gets muddled, or one drug overpowers all others. atm, i like mdma  all by itself (after a few shots of top shelf actually), but we each have our preferences


----------



## Folley

lol clonzepam isn't even active when you snort it, only the stuff that drips down your throat into your stomach is


Shit though I'm a poly-drug abuser, it's on my medical records now. 8) LSD + MDA + MDMA + MDE + ketamine + GHB + 2C-B + hash + diazepam and oxycodone for the comedown sounds like a great night to me


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

Folley said:


> LSD + MDA + MDMA + MDE + ketamine + GHB + 2C-B + hash + diazepam and oxycodone



 

Poly-drug users unite! 

No GHB and Ketamine though.. Atleast not at the same time.


----------



## Folley

Well yeah! I wouldn't take all that at once LOL. 


Probably the acid first, followed by the MDxx with a dose of G, enjoy that for a while and take some 2C-B and start doing K to start going down, then I'd need the benzos for that night and the opiates for the next day haha


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

Throw that hash in the mixture an you'll get one big happy ending.

Sounds like you're planning out my weekend mate, all but those opiates.. Got about 131 days clean today.


----------



## crobarkid99

^^wow bro thats an accomplishment to say the least.  did u have help with suboxone or anything?  just curious cause ive been addicted to opiates for yrs but 2 yrs ago i got on subs and havnt touched a pain killer since. problem is im addicted to the subs now.  its a complete mind fuck trying to get off those bastards


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

Nope, quit cold. Not help, I'm proud though to say that least. And I'm happy, happier than I have been since I can think back. I'm glad you did the good think though mate, but no subs. I just think of it as a replacement, it helps yes, but in the end you've still have the addiction to the drug. /: And terrible as it is, it shows you what you know about yourself and your strength. I've always said that if you can gut the heroin, you can do anything you set your mind to. Now I stick to my MD, G, and Ket and couldn't say I've could be happy.  

Good luck to you though mate, I feel you're capable of parting with that, shit is no good anyway.


----------



## Folley

Good on you guys. I've never really been into opiates at all, I just can't function on them lol.. always been more of a stimulant person.

I fought off my speed addiction though, for about the third (and hopefully, last) time. Haven't done any amphetamines in a good 6 months... can't say I don't miss them though  The worst thing about speed addition is that is re-wires your brain... even when you've been off the shit for years, you'll still get those deep cravings every once in a while.


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

Meth or Ampet? 

Addiction is just shit in general, glad to hear you kept up to. 

 Just stocked up on some very strong 2cx pills right now, what's a good dose to start at for you guys I was thinking breaking it in 3/4ths for 15 mg that way it's not to much of an uncormfortable body as I don't have much tolerance to it


----------



## Folley

Both lol.

First time I had a problem with adderall, but had absolutely no idea at the time. After that I was addicted to "ecstasy" for about a year, the pills started off being MDMA.. but then most were MDMA and amphetamine pretty soon. By the last few months almost all the pills were meth only, and I'd frequently buy pills even though I knew they had meth in them... kept that up for a long time until it caught up with me. I had only really eaten, snorted and plugged meth before though. While it's still extremely addictive, it's no where near compared to smoked meth, so I decided to try that once... and binged for 3 days straight lol. Was snorting a TON of ritalin for a week or two before as well (it's like coke snorted).


Haven't done shit since I smoked meth though, that really opened my eyes to how much power that drug has over me. My entire body would shake from craving that shit.. I simply can't have something like that in my life


----------



## thelastclubkid

crobarkid99 said:


> ^^wow bro thats an accomplishment to say the least.  did u have help with suboxone or anything?  just curious cause ive been addicted to opiates for yrs but 2 yrs ago i got on subs and havnt touched a pain killer since. problem is im addicted to the subs now.  its a complete mind fuck trying to get off those bastards



yea suboxone is tricky to quit but not as bad as methadone... im almost done finally... (at 4mg daily) and ill be done at the end of december... its actually easier than i expected... just going down 4-3-2-1mg and then space 1mg doses further apart but with subs it gets tricky because the pills are so small and you end up taking little crumbs towards the end (since subxone is 2-4x more potent than methadone depending on the person...)

but its the same with me... i havent touched opiates in like 10 years now so my mind has forgotten about liking them...


----------



## IloveM

Hey housewauzen lol




Folley said:


> Well, meth in a pill is something completely different in my eyes.
> Ecstasy is MDxx



Meth in a pill is the same as all the other rubbish imho and XTC = MDxx ... hmmm i dunno folley :/



all0y said:


> mehhhh I dunno why people can't be satisfied with MDMA/MDA/MDEA... however it does get old after a while I must admit.




Agree that all 3 are okay but there is a big difference in experience all0y!

MDA is more trippy and gives a more speedy effect, but the exp. is much much shorter.
MDEA is very relax and have a more sleepy experience but the same as MDA, much more shorter effect then king MDMA 
MDMA combinate this effects and have the longest experience of all.

sorry guys that Im so lucky that I have experienced them in all rest and peace in the nineties 

your argument 'however it does get old after a while I must admit'

All crystalized MDxx is good for hundreds of years all0y!! 
Ofc in a good pakked plastic bag or something in darkness and not daylight.
Only thing is that the pill loose his color/dye 



Folley said:


> Would love to get a PM with some details on that  I know someone who might be very interested...



No problem! 
Its public, so have fun, and especially ...

Learn some of this! there is a lot more but I pick up the relevant facts 
____

Date of judgment: 07.09.2012
Date of publication: 10/07/2012
Jurisdiction: Criminal
Type of procedure: First instance - multiple
Inhoudsindicatie: Suspect has been or together with another guilty of intentionally possessing a quantity of materials 
containing amphetamine, MDMA, N-ethyl MDA, hemp/cannabis and diazepam and possession of chemicals and objects to prepare production
and/or trade in amphetamine, methamphetamine, MDMA and LSD. 
The court sentenced defendant to a term of 12 months, 4 months suspended with probation for two years;

____

2 The indictment
The indictment is attached as an annex to this judgment.
The suspicion is there, short and factual displayed, this means that the defendant:
Fact 1: whether or not in combination with another or others MDMA/N-ethyl-MDA/ amphetamine has prepared/processed/processed/
sold/delivered/provided/carried, at least intentionally present has had;
Fact 2: whether or not in combination with another or others hemp/cannabis/diazepam has grown/prepared/processed/processed 
in any case had deliberately present;
Fact 3: alone or together with another or others preparatory acts carried out for the export or production of,
or trade in amphetamine/methamphetamine/ MDMA/LSD;
Fact 4: alone or together with another or others a quantity of mephedrone has sold/delivered/had in stock/national.

I hope I convinced you homies /o_

RESPECT (Y)


----------



## Folley

Thanks for that bro, I'll pass that shiet along.



> MDA is more trippy and gives a more speedy effect, but the exp. is much much shorter.
> MDEA is very relax and have a more sleepy experience but the same as MDA, much more shorter effect then king MDMA
> MDMA combinate this effects and have the longest experience of all.




I'd have to disagree with you man! MDA isn't all that speedy at all to me, in fact the opposite haha. I'm floored the fuck out when I take MDA. Not to mention, it lasts a lot longer than MDMA. Like 6 hours compared to 4-5

MDMA is great, but it lacks a lot of the effects I love most in drugs. There's hardly any visuals, and no real mental depth. Combined with MDA though, that's not much of a problem...


Haven't tried MDE by itself, so I can't comment on that. 



Seems like all three are missing something on their own though, mixed with other drugs is where they really shine.


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> I'd have to disagree with you man!



What do you try to say dude ... Im not writing here to let you agree with me hahaha
There are lots of people lurking around and have there own opinion, what we suggest here 

btw mixing drugs is very dangerous!!!!

PLUR


----------



## Folley

Well, Alexander Shulgin and Erowid would also disagree with your description of MDA lol 


and I wouldn't say that mixing MDxx substances to be much more dangerous than MDMA alone if you keep the dose reasonable. I mean, hey if you can just enjoy MDMA by itself, more power to you. But I don't really see the point of these 300mg beans when all you would have to do it add in 20mg of MDA into a normal pill and it would be better than anything else out there


----------



## IloveM

Yeah, and I'm ILoveM 
A person of living flesh,  and a honest sincere weirdo with fukking weeks of only pure MDA lo/
Now, imo existed in the 90s more combos with MDA...
Then there was more available, because the route MDA>MDMA
End of the nineties through pmk directly, so you miss the stage MDA.
Thats may be one reason.... 

And I dont see the point of 300 too, but the reason is clear for me.
Its a game between gangs who have the highest results to take over the market  but thats not good because the autorities doesnt like that, with all problems if they see it. Its going on now!
Rates are almost every day and the market of mdma goes faster and faster down at the moment


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

IloveM said:


> Rates are almost every day and the market of mdma goes faster and faster down at the moment



What makes you say this..?
More demand = more supply of product, yes?


----------



## Mendo_K

Theres so much supply and so much demand that the prices can continue to fall, about 2 years ago in the height of the drought in the UK a gram of mdma was **Mod edit** no price discussion please**

There is many routes you can make MDMA from now, I dont think there will ever be a drought like there used to be.....there are more "greener" methods, that dont involve killling the greenforest, this is why there is so much supply. In europe anyway..


----------



## mintsRus420

Folley said:


> lol clonzepam isn't even active when you snort it, only the stuff that drips down your throat into your stomach is
> 
> 
> Shit though I'm a poly-drug abuser, it's on my medical records now. 8) LSD + MDA + MDMA + MDE + ketamine + GHB + 2C-B + hash + diazepam and oxycodone for the comedown sounds like a great night to me



My perfect night is

MDMA+LSD+KETAMINE+LOTS OF HASH OIL DABS ALL NIGHT LONG  + NITROUS

then eat a xanax bar at the end of the night to get some good sleep, then after u wake up get really high eat some good food then eat a couple norcos and that is a perfect night and next day for me hahahaha

(sometimes we make party smoothies depends how many people are going to be drinking u get about a quarter of mushrooms 10 drops of some fire LSD and we mix it with abunch of fresh fruit like strawberries, blueberries, bananas, rasberrys and we make this bomb smoothie that gets u super fucked up of one big cup becasue some of us dont like the taste of mushrooms so weve been doing this ever since we tried it one night)


----------



## facedbeyond82

ya folley i know its not good to insufflate benzos, god only KNOWS what i was thinking at that moment, im sure it was just offered to me. i never said i was making informed decisions that night. haha, the coke was garbage too :/  burned and everything


----------



## facedbeyond82

@thelastclubkid, im currently at 2mg subox per day(1mg in a.m., 1mg p.m.) and its much easier to dose if you ask for the "troches". not all pharmacies have them but some do. theyre more waxy and slice into pefect little pieces, 0.5mg and 1mg is easy to dose. its worth a try anyways. i cant wait to get off the sub. have not touched dope or a rig in a couple years but i still dont like the idea of being physically addicted to ANYthing. this is not mdxx related so ill stop now. good luck brudda


----------



## Jagninja

I miss drugs.   One day, I'll be back


----------



## thelastclubkid

facedbeyond82 said:


> @thelastclubkid, im currently at 2mg subox per day(1mg in a.m., 1mg p.m.) and its much easier to dose if you ask for the "troches". not all pharmacies have them but some do. theyre more waxy and slice into pefect little pieces, 0.5mg and 1mg is easy to dose. its worth a try anyways. i cant wait to get off the sub. have not touched dope or a rig in a couple years but i still dont like the idea of being physically addicted to ANYthing. this is not mdxx related so ill stop now. good luck brudda



i think its ok to talk about ancillary subjects because its the off-topic thread.. 

anyway the problem for me is that subs scale to methadone at a rate of 8mg methadone = 1 mg suboxone...  so my equivalent does to switch would be 0.5 at this point... ive already gotten so far that theres not much reason to switch at this point other than to get off the NDMA-agonist opiate


----------



## facedbeyond82

oh so ur on methadone, i thought u were on suboxone and having trouble dosing with the orange tablets. nevermind on that front but good luck with your independence from opiates. cant wait for my last dose i know that much....


----------



## crobarkid99

I wish i had as much will power as you guys.  I been on subs for 2.5 yrs now and i cant seem to lower my dose from 8 mg/day.  its all mental man i kno the shit lasts in your system for like 48 hrs but i swear all fuckin day im lookin forward to takin my dose.  Believe it or not i still get high off the stuff.  some people dont but i still get the mellow euphoric opiate buzz.  I feel like i want to free myself from this addiction at times, but other times i just cant imagine goin without it.  it truly has me by the ballz.  Every drug in the last 12 yrs ive been able to pretty much take it or leave it, but with opiates its a diff story all together.  this rollercoster of a ride i call my life has hurt so many of my loved ones including myself.  Ive lied cheated and stole for my addiction and even got a divorce over it, yet i still do it.  wtf is wrong with me??? i ask myself that every day.  Eventually i hope to be rid of this grip opiates has on my life but they say until u hit rock bottom your not gonna want to quit. its a struggle every day .   grrrr sorry bout the rant but sometimes the feelings i push aside rear their ugly head and i gotta let em out


----------



## facedbeyond82

its all about our fear of withdrawal crobar. i was convinced that weening down from 8mg to 6mg would make me sick. all i got were a few yawns and trouble getting back to sleep if i woke up. i think our fear is unfounded, due to the hell of withdrawal while we had a large dope habit. its not as bad as you think itll be, so just start weening bro. i got from 8-10mg/day to 2mg/day in 2 months with very few withdrawal symptoms. getting from 2mg/day to 1mg/day has been pretty hard tho. its been 2 months and i still cant lower my dose, simply due to my irrational fear of being dopesick like i was with a jab a day habit... one day itll be over and ill never touch an opiate again. guaranteed. i know you feel the same crobar, good luck man.


----------



## thelastclubkid

facedbeyond82 said:


> its all about our fear of withdrawal crobar. i was convinced that weening down from 8mg to 6mg would make me sick. all i got were a few yawns and trouble getting back to sleep if i woke up. i think our fear is unfounded, due to the hell of withdrawal while we had a large dope habit. its not as bad as you think itll be, so just start weening bro. i got from 8-10mg/day to 2mg/day in 2 months with very few withdrawal symptoms. getting from 2mg/day to 1mg/day has been pretty hard tho. its been 2 months and i still cant lower my dose, simply due to my irrational fear of being dopesick like i was with a jab a day habit... one day itll be over and ill never touch an opiate again. guaranteed. i know you feel the same crobar, good luck man.



yea its been the same for me... for the longest time i really had no interest in quitting methadone... then a couple years ago i started going down like 2mg at a time just to see and i noticed i could without *any* noticable change.. then about 2 months ago i really got driven to quit and i went from 14mg to 4mg daily...  right now the one real issue i have is that my BP is up from 115/75 to 135/95 (which sucks)... 

but yea little by little you can be done with it...


----------



## Folley

Man I couldn't imagine that... being off the drug you were addicted to, but being addicted to the drug that got you away from being addicted to the first drug..? That's got to be hell....


at least with speed I just had to kick it cold turkey. The cravings were horrible, but I could manage. I really hope I never have to actually physically withdrawal from a drug, but now that I know how much of an addictive personality I have I don't think I'd ever let myself fall into it.



Good luck getting of the MMT you guys!


----------



## facedbeyond82

@Lastclubkid: try Bystolic, its worked fairly well for my blood pressure. no side effects whatsoever... maybe we should chill on the opiate talk, i know its ok to be off topic here but i dont want this thread to get completely derailed. theres an opiate forum around here..


----------



## crobarkid99

yea faced your right, but 1 more question for my fellow mint/opiate heads, any of u guys tried Kratom? i have access to it and was wandering if it helped any u guys coming off opiates?  ive read lots of good stuff on here about it, supposedly certain strains are better(stronger) than others.


----------



## Folley

Who wants to go to a "Musical Event" in Seattle?


----------



## severely etarded

^Seriously? Holy fuck... I went to an even in South Padre Island once and there were uniformed and plain clothes sheriff deputies all over the place, even K9's... But they didn't have signs like that. wtf.


----------



## Folley

Yeah. That, and they kick out anyone under 21 at 1am


So I'm definitely not going to any raves in Seattle  Oh, wait, THAT IS NOT A RAVE..


----------



## severely etarded

Folley said:


> Yeah. That, and they kick out anyone under 21 at 1am
> 
> 
> So I'm definitely not going to any raves in Seattle  Oh, wait, THAT IS NOT A RAVE..



lol the plain clothes cops in So Padre are so funny. It's so obvious they don't fit in with the rest of the crowd. The men all wear baseball caps. I saw one guy cop with a chick in a dress, she looked like a pig too. Instead of having a good time they were just looking around like they wanna jump on somebody who pulls a bag of pills out of their pockets. lolz


----------



## thelastclubkid

severely etarded said:


> lol the plain clothes cops in So Padre are so funny. It's so obvious they don't fit in with the rest of the crowd. The men all wear baseball caps. I saw one guy cop with a chick in a dress, she looked like a pig too. Instead of having a good time they were just looking around like they wanna jump on somebody who pulls a bag of pills out of their pockets. lolz



its the same here in chicago... random either older or younger but with the rookie clean cut hair just standing around not enjoying the music...


----------



## IloveM

Good afternoon American citizens How do you do?


----------



## IloveM

Hellooooooooooooooooo...... is it me you looking fooooooor.... I can see it in your eyes  and I can see it in your smillllle...hahah

Im on a half monkey and he's Okay !o!


----------



## IloveM

Found the new white monkey


----------



## IloveM

and this was the pic from PR 






All new


----------



## mattnotrik

looks like someones been having fun weet !

them monkeys look similar to the white speakers :D


----------



## facedbeyond82

Goddamn weet, every single pill is from 120 to 180 mg in ur pic. i hate your face  my boys got blue As and purple bowling balls that are probably 70mg TOPS!! im jelly grrrrrr


----------



## severely etarded

^ should have seen the pic that somebody else posted but took it down. goddamn son. (they know who they are).

i practically bust a nut just looking at that pic...


----------



## Folley

facedbeyond82 said:


> Goddamn weet, every single pill is from 120 to 180 mg in ur pic. i hate your face  my boys got blue As and purple bowling balls that are probably 70mg TOPS!! im jelly grrrrrr




It's not about how much is in there, it's about how well it's made 


Honestly I'd take two or three mints over a Dutch press any day, just from all the hype they get


----------



## mintsRus420

severely etarded said:


> ^ should have seen the pic that somebody else posted but took it down. goddamn son. (they know who they are).
> 
> i practically bust a nut just looking at that pic...



what the fuck now i wanna see haha


----------



## mattnotrik

Folley said:


> It's not about how much is in there, it's about how well it's made
> 
> 
> Honestly I'd take two or three mints over a Dutch press any day, just from all the hype they get



Isnt what you said just exactly that, a contradiction?

"its not how much its the quality", then "id take a mint just BECAUSE of the hype" ahahah ooook...

If a pill is hyped SO fucking much int he USA just because it contains mdma, is it really that good...? All pills should contain mdma.


----------



## blah blah

Holler bitches!! 

I've been gone for a minute and just wanted to come back and clear up a couple things and quiet the chatter as to why I've gone underground. No the DEA didn't get me and obviously I'm not dead. I am however sayin goodbye for good to the lifestyle and PR and BL Fam and showing my personal stash to those who have wanted to see it this whole time. I pieced it apart and threw it all back into the back lawn from where all these delicious nom nom's came from hehe . It's scattered to all corners of the US and no longer in possession or intact so I can put up the pic without getting popped for something I don't even have. 

No I didn't have a bad comedown or anything negative happen to get to this point, in fact the last 3 months since I've disappeared from here has been the longest time there hasn't been a single chemical going into this body in over 12+ years. So getting out and being done while things are at their best makes it a bit more meaningful than if something bad were to happen. It's just time for bigger and better things than what life has been the last year. We beat the game. Naw we fucked the game right in the ass. However, any good gambler knows when to get up from the table with his fat stacks and go home to fuck the Prom Queen and thats where I'm at with this. I have met the greatest people from here, many face to face and many just through here and all have been genuinely great people at heart. 

To those thinking all this came at the click of a mouse...ppppphhhh...this shit was hustled and networked like a mother fucker. To those trying to claim this pic as theirs over on tumblr...pppphhh...fuckin posers. As far as I'm concerned there wasn't another stash like this in the world. All of America's finest from Cali to Chicago and around the world all in one spot? I'd like to see a pic of that if there is. Tesk, with my permission and crediting me for the pic, posted my stash on his tumblr a month back and people have tried to say it's theirs. I guess that pic has 12,000 notes/reblogs now and apparently that's a lot for a drug pic? I dunno I never followed tumblr. Tesk named out the contents of each bag and ppl still commented saying that there was heroin, coke, crack, and an LSD gel tab? Wtf?! One dude said it wasn't that impressive because half of the gear in the pic is probably complete shit. Unbelievable. Actually very believable. So to set the record straight I will re-label here and claim this stash pic AS MINE so there is no confusion.





Top Row Left to Right: Blue and Red Defqons. Yellow Ferrari Shields. Green Rolexs, Red Armani Exchanges, and White ?'s. Yellow Triforces and White Speakers. Blue Decibels and White Thumbs Ups. The 300mg White Skulls were elsewhere for this pic grrr. 

2nd Row: Mint Bag- Pink O's, Purple O's, Topless Yellow A's, Yellow Blanks, and Spotted Purple O's. Batch 1 Glittered Pumas and a Blue Skull Candy. Yellow Thinking Men Pokes, Pink Stars, Purple Kappas, 1 Green 007 and 1 all Meth Glittered Puma. White Skull Candies, Glittered Guccis, and White Eckos. Xanax and a Klonopin (a must for an E stash). 2 Blue A Mints and 14 Bolts *tear* those were the hardest to part with. Lucky fuck that got all those  

3rd Row: My MDMA bag o' boulders. White MDA. Old Safrole Recipe MDMA. 70/30 MDMA/MDEA mix. Red bag of pure 2C-B powder. 

4th Row: Green 25i/25c-NBOMe cap. Ketamine. Tan MDA. Washed clear MDMA. Meth Shard for a hop to my rolls then a 150mg cap of Jane MDA. Gnarly shit that cap is.

So there it was. Yes, was. If I'm getting out of the life then it has to be 100%. To those who helped me piece this apart, enfuckingjoy and thank you for helping me get rid of it. None of the powders are fake or cut and all are potent as fuck. To the idiot saying the majority of this is probably shit? Haha umm yeah....

Yanker, Crobar, Tesk, Rider, Jagninja, Dubstepthizzin, Droll, Lou, Sid, Qweazy D, Unfuckwitable, Facedbeyond, JimSteele, all y'all. It has been quite a run and my god we have seen some shit over the last year haha! All of which bring smiles to my face. That weekend long last hoorah in September when Yanker flew out here to play will live in infamy! Don't underestimate lil ol Utah haha! Yanker you lazy bastard, you need to go give your story about your weekend with us lmaooo! 

So now for me its quiet time with my 2 important reasons, an amazing woman, 2 cats, and the Seasons of Breaking Bad. Keep spreading the education and be smart yourselves. Keep rolling as special as it should be and don't burn it out. 

Good night Bluelight!!


----------



## severely etarded

^ that's the one. goddamn son! I gotta change my undies now....


----------



## Folley

God damn Blah... I see you got the MDxx... but where's the rest of the party favors lol?



and shit, even you can't find pure MDE! Ain't no chance I'm ever going to get my hands on that shit


----------



## blah blah

Well I couldn't fit the women in the pic too. The LSD was foiled up in the freezer at the time and my bottle of 25i-NBOMe nasal spray was just forgotten lol. You know I hate pot so that's just a given it wouldn't be in there. This was just a most current "at the time" stash pic before it got dismantled. It fluctuated around some as Tesk's pic on his tumblr showed. That one was taken a week prior before our Halloween Rave here so that one has a few more mints in it that ended up in a couple bellies haha. 

So there again is the testament to mints that we ate those above all the rest I had at our disposal.


----------



## Folley

mattnotrik said:


> Isnt what you said just exactly that, a contradiction?
> 
> "its not how much its the quality", then "id take a mint just BECAUSE of the hype" ahahah ooook...
> 
> If a pill is hyped SO fucking much int he USA just because it contains mdma, is it really that good...? All pills should contain mdma.






blah blah said:


> So there again is the testament to mints that we ate those above all the rest I had at our disposal.





I'd love to be able to find a mint around here, but that just ain't happening  I still got some White Lightning that I need something AMAZING to mix with!


----------



## severely etarded

I miss the KLM's... only found them one fucking time, then they dried up. hopefully the cartels are just hoarding a huge stockpile for NYE... One can hope anyway


----------



## yanker

I knew your life would change forever once u stripped down naked and started streaking thru the residential neighborhood. I said to my girl as the cops were chasing after u "this is gona have serious repricussions for blah"!! Haha jk

It really does show the effect u had on a lot of peeps on here when they all ask where the fuck did blah go. Funny I was missing for 3 weeks and nobody said a peep so fuck all of ya! 

I'm having phone issues and have started my trip report twice only to have it disappear on me half way thru so it will have to wait till I can't sit down at a computer to focus on my story for a good 30 min. But I'll say this I've never been so fucked up and felt so stupid by the end of the night in my life and for that my friend I'm grateful. I'll save all the fun facts from that weekend for my report. 

Goodluck to u bro!!


----------



## Folley

yanker said:


> Funny I was missing for 3 weeks and nobody said a peep so fuck all of ya!



That's not true at all lol, Alasdairm missed the shit out of you





severely etarded said:


> I miss the KLM's... only found them one fucking time, then they dried up. hopefully the cartels are just hoarding a huge stockpile for NYE... One can hope anyway



I miss every press that ever used to operate in Seattle


----------



## JimSteele

Glad to hear youre onto bigger and better blah! best of luck! Enjoy yourself!

Oh and WHAT AN AWESOME PIC!!!


----------



## facedbeyond82

@folley: I got love for some Seattle presses too....  bomb--blue doves. ok--purple nikes & red D&Gs. weak but still worked--tan buddhas. got the umbros and AXs from same ppl but they werent seattle presses.  this is OLD news but my point is that washington hasnt always sucked this bad. its strange bcuz canada exports mad beans. anyways, @blahblah: glad to hear your alive and well bro(and on chill mode for a while). i think its safe to say that your stash is(was) one of the best ever posted online. imports, local shit, mints, shards. fuck me runnin' :D be easy homey


----------



## Utahrd

dont underestimate SALT LAKE CITY.  The rest of utah aint worth a fucking glance, says me, a person who spent most of their time dicking around in the rest of the state, and has/had/got little to nothing out of it.  when MDMA becomes as easy to find as meth, I will cease my bitching.  Blah, good for you, and good on you, but fuck Utah, everything in that pic came from a land far, far away, all it proves is that it is not IMPOSSIBLE to find that shit in Utah if one knows what they're doing and strikes gold.  Same holds true of every city and state in the U.S.

aight, I'm just jealous.  But freal's, dont leave SLC.


----------



## severely etarded

^ The Tex-Mex border area was actually harder for me to find bunk pill tbh. KLM's, previously pumas and pisces, and dragonflies too - literally all that was around unless you fuck with idiots who get bunk pills from up north... or try to get some in a drought when dealers push whatever they can find. Never been to chi-town, but sounds like a similar scenario with those mintys...

The border towns, Brownsville, McAllen, Laredo, El Paso.. everybody knows KLM's pisces pumas dragonflies etc.

Bunk batches come out occasionally. Right now I'm hearing about these new lime green KLM's that are bunk. Probably a copycat, but there's no OG KLM's around (yellow, white, green, pink, maroon)


----------



## Folley

facedbeyond82 said:


> @folley: I got love for some Seattle presses too....  bomb--blue doves. ok--purple nikes & red D&Gs. weak but still worked--tan buddhas. got the umbros and AXs from same ppl but they werent seattle presses.  this is OLD news but my point is that washington hasnt always sucked this bad. its strange bcuz canada exports mad beans. anyways, @blahblah: glad to hear your alive and well bro(and on chill mode for a while). i think its safe to say that your stash is(was) one of the best ever posted online. imports, local shit, mints, shards. fuck me runnin' :D be easy homey





Too bad you never got to try the Pink Buddhas... they were on par with the White Lightnings IMO, just lower dosed


It's a real shame the entire American Pill Pressing Association (APPA) had to decide to switch over to pressing bull shit at the same time 

People won't even buy Dutch pills because they're fucking scared of anything in a circular tablet


----------



## facedbeyond82

^the tan MDMA buddhas we had looked identical to the MDA red ones(just a dif color), but no bullshit you had to triple drop to roll at all. basically it was the last run of that press, so i think they ran out of product... there were some purple nikes that also came out at the end that were better than the tan/pinkish buddhas but still not flame like the the doves, and red buddhas. anyways, one last thing to my BL ppl--> in the world of MDxx porn, Blah's pic of his old stash was a fucking gangbang.....with blondes, redheads, brunettes, etc, etc... SMFH


----------



## thelastclubkid

blah blah i thought i had a good collection but man you had me beat my a *lot*.... thats some impressive shit there...


----------



## mintsRus420

once my collection gets bigger then this i will post it to, hopefully it will be by this summer altho my mint collection is already bigger then this whole collection combined, i havent been able to get as many pills as you from all over the world, good shit blah


----------



## andgy2777

Impressive collection sir! I started photographing my collection, didnt get to the end of all the pills and I've got a collection of mdma/MDA/bk-mdma/meph/2cb/ket powders I left out... Results are in the thread below, I'll try to finish it at some point but its not far off yours 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/642862-The-Macro-Pill-Thread-Vs-Up-Close-and-Personal


----------



## IloveM

Mendo_K said:


> Theres so much supply and so much demand that the prices can continue to fall, about 2 years ago in the height of the drought in the UK a gram of mdma was **Mod edit** no price discussion please**
> 
> There is many routes you can make MDMA from now, I dont think there will ever be a drought like there used to be.....there are more "greener" methods, that dont involve killling the greenforest, this is why there is so much supply. In europe anyway..



hmmm last month prices raise like donuts and then I talk in bulk.... you can recognize that in about two moths I guess and you should see the prices climbing the top! Believe me!

You have a big point with killing the green forrest but safoil is not the only reason they cut down trees and plants.
The goverment of Brasil and Indonesié is corrupt and give permission to cut down the nature for rare wood and trees, gold, diamonds and all that sjit and then the oil of the (bark?)roots of trees is a nice extra for that forrest killers.

-There is many routes you can make MDMA -
Yes I know but not many percursors to make the oil.
I realize that the bad guys are always looking for other raw materials, but also knows the customs.
It remains a game!



Folley said:


> Well yeah! I wouldn't take all that at once LOL.
> 
> 
> Probably the acid first, followed by the MDxx with a dose of G, enjoy that for a while and take some 2C-B and start doing K to start going down, then I'd need the benzos for that night and the opiates for the next day haha



OMFG here in Dutchie they named that 'junkie' :/



mattnotrik said:


> looks like someones been having fun weet !
> 
> them monkeys look similar to the white speakers :D



Yes but not the same peeps mattnotrik 



mattnotrik said:


> "its not how much its the quality", then "id take a mint just BECAUSE of the hype" ahahah ooook...



Doesnt matter where they come from! Every 200+ is hyperhyper folley



Folley said:


> and shit, even you can't find pure MDE! Ain't no chance I'm ever going to get my hands on that shit



There is folley.. you are a stubborn dry freak! hahahah


@blah blah

You did a amazing job!!! INSANE PIC!!!!!
Much respect for that and I know for sure that everything is real!!! TUp 


@facedbeyond

I changed my pic and avatar homie hihihi Especially for you 


Last news from the front 

Blue floks was a limited batch. The old pink color comes back this week.
T-mob's have a result of 206 and Nintendo I gues somewhere in the last 2 weeks from january '13
Spotted yellow 3D diamonds too 


Have a nice day USA (Y)

Oh yeah I have a offtopic question 

Can somebody tell me or give a link of (I dont know ho to write) shocamine-socamine-cokamine or something in that way.
I dunno if its powder or another composition.
Criminals or dangerous guys put it on their tongue and blow it in your face!!!
They can rob you and you remember nothing what happens!!! When they blow it in your face you go strange talk and remember nothing and see nothing what they do with you 

Thats fukking creepy and want to know what that shit is....

You should really help me guys!!! Cant find it on the internet but I know that its here.

Thanks in advance and I hope someone of you all can help me

♥


----------



## thelastclubkid

IloveM said:


> Oh yeah I have a offtopic question
> 
> Can somebody tell me or give a link of (I dont know ho to write) shocamine-socamine-cokamine or something in that way.
> I dunno if its powder or another composition.
> Criminals or dangerous guys put it on their tongue and blow it in your face!!!
> They can rob you and you remember nothing what happens!!! When they blow it in your face you go strange talk and remember nothing and see nothing what they do with you
> 
> Thats fukking creepy and want to know what that shit is....
> 
> You should really help me guys!!! Cant find it on the internet but I know that its here.
> 
> Thanks in advance and I hope someone of you all can help me
> 
> ♥



scopolamine


----------



## IloveM

You know sure thelastclubkid? 

If it's true, I am very grateful to you, friend! :D I really mean that!!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## IloveM

Thanks a lot!!! _O_


----------



## Folley

Yeah it's scopolamine you're thinking of, but it doesn't do what the myths about it say it does.


It won't let you turn someone into a zombie and do what ever you want with them, and I highly doubt if you just throw powder in their face that they would get high 8)


----------



## FLAWDAWADA727

ugh ugh ugh... Im trying to wrap my head around that....That put me on a roller coaster


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> Yeah it's scopolamine you're thinking of, but it doesn't do what the myths about it say it does.
> 
> 
> It won't let you turn someone into a zombie and do what ever you want with them, and I highly doubt if you just throw powder in their face that they would get high 8)



common folley... what do you think? Its new in EU and you realize how dangerous it is????
Can I start a threath here on BL or there is one?
Im very curious because I highly suspect that I was victim.
I really mean that  so is that possible?

This is the PR pill threath so can't give additional info imho


----------



## Folley

IloveM said:


> common folley... what do you think? Its new in EU and you realize how dangerous it is????
> Can I start a threath here on BL or there is one?
> Im very curious because I highly suspect that I was victim.
> I really mean that  so is that possible?
> 
> This is the PR pill threath so can't give additional info imho



haha the only ones that have ever "fallen victim" to scopolamine are the natives from South America who used to fall asleep under the trees. I really doubt that's ever happened in this day and age... especially not in Holland lol


----------



## IloveM

Thats the very romantical version bro!!!

Its not really haha!! ... There's a docu that shows how it works and where its come from. Columbia!

In addition: Holland is 1 of the best route's to bring in coke so that scoposjit is easy to get here dude!!!

Take your time to check this and I forgive you this comment.
Because your response was the same as 350,000 others, who wanted to see this documentary, to be believed.
350,000 hits! In two days, so I understand your naivety...

Check it out! Please!

http://digitaljournal.com/article/324779


----------



## Folley

lmao dude fucking vice.com put out a fake documentary years ago, this is no new myth.. but that's all it is


This drug has been around for years in Datura, it's not a "zombie drug" that you can use to capture peoples minds... if it was, wouldn't the government have been using it on us all long ago? 8)




It was an interesting story for Vice, but it's a story and shouldn't be taken seriously. It's fake bro


----------



## IloveM

hmmm thats your story 

but today I'm already a little further.
I think it goes, and there is such a thing as synthesizing organic ingredients, right?
I can see my country like no other, and I know where the animals are capable of.
Especially in my town!

Thanks for the comment, bro!
Too bad nobody else does  This is really not B.S story and for sure not fake.
It is hard evidence that this is the best means for prostitutes and muggers.
Little strange that you say only children in forest fall asleep ...
Pity ...


----------



## IloveM

I think some of you know, I'm not talking shit, but okay ... I have the last 24 hours a lot learned a word that I got from clubkid.

Latest news from the front!  PLUR







EDIT:
Forgot these ... fly in my eye 






Big thanks for the pic's Triangle


----------



## crobarkid99

damn look at the size difference in those redbulls!!?? Im guessing the 1st batch with 200mg+ are the orange ones on the left?  didnt know there was yellow ones


----------



## IloveM

crobarkid99 said:


> damn look at the size difference in those redbulls!!?? Im guessing the 1st batch with 200mg+ are the orange ones on the left?  didnt know there was yellow ones



That means!! Stay allert in meisurements because now you see what can make the differnces in height :D

Down are mine @ the top is from Turkey! 5 mm x 10 mm aka 2 mm x 10 mm
Thats a difference of 3 mm. In theory is that for me 180:5=36x2=72 
Thats a difference  of around 108 mg 

EDIT:





Cheers CK


----------



## IloveM




----------



## mattnotrik

Holy sheeet weeeet ! PP

Just sshows some of the fucking blinder of pills that have been put out over the past few years, mighty dutch!

Think the only one im not familiar with is the blank white tablet? and the one directly above it

off the top off my head defqons, stars, starfish, redbulls, speakers, squirrels, zeldas, nikes, 8 balls, audis, tulips, Ys, ghosts, malcom X's and loves all consumed


----------



## IloveM

mattnotrik said:


> Holy sheeet weeeet ! PP
> 
> Just sshows some of the fucking blinder of pills that have been put out over the past few years, mighty dutch!



its more the last year bro


----------



## mattnotrik

Yeah but if you where to go back even further from when they first started pushing out the 200 ones, lots !


----------



## IloveM

Yes you are right bro! some of them are older 

2010/2011






(Y)


----------



## mattnotrik

Christmas trees  one of my first dutch super pills ! fucking nice collection whos ever that is, envy them, and the pic is sitll missing quite a lot, all of the "R" stamps + many many more.

Maybe send some Dutch chemists to go heisenburg on the US market? would wipe the floor with a single supplier :D

What ever happened to the split pill though, only saw 2 reports off it then it went on the missing list people saying its no longer produced? 







thats a true collectors item


----------



## IloveM

Some batches are small. Made to order.
Even I do not see 70% I estimate!
Sometimes there is little supply, and then you get limited batches.

This is a beautiful design. Somewhere waiting for me That should I hope


----------



## crobarkid99

nice collection mr weet. always new u were hoarding some classics from the past and present. hehe


----------



## Folley

Shit Weet... I think I found something you wrote online!



> Safer Use Rules
> 
> If you have no possibility to let substances analyzed, always test ahalf a pill to wait after taking 2 hours and watch as the action is. Think about good whether it is really necessary nachzulegen. Remember, drink alcoholic beverages, do from time to time to break thefresh air and forget not every party has come to an end




lmao

Remember, drink alcohol. Safer use.



Some great collections though... I hope to have one of my own one day! *tear* I don't know why you guy just specialize in MDMA though.. a gram of that shit in any form and I'm good lol, then everything else goes into drugs I haven't tried yet!


----------



## mattnotrik

IloveM said:


> That means!! Stay allert in meisurements because now you see what can make the differnces in height :D
> 
> Down are mine @ the top is from Turkey! 5 mm x 10 mm aka 2 mm x 10 mm
> Thats a difference of 3 mm. In theory is that for me 180:5=36x2=72
> Thats a difference  of around 108 mg
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers CK



Hey weet, some space monkeys just arrived (I ordered partyy flocks but meh), they are a new batch they are really thick, a lot thicker than the last batch like youve just shown, are they any lab test results that you know off with the new space monkeys the new thick version thanks


----------



## IloveM

mattnotrik said:


> Hey weet, some space monkeys just arrived (I ordered partyy flocks but meh), they are a new batch they are really thick, a lot thicker than the last batch like youve just shown, are they any lab test results that you know off with the new space monkeys the new thick version thanks



170-190 mattnotrik Checked by myself 

EDIT:
No PF's anymore?? Thats strange... maby other seller? idk :/


----------



## IloveM

Folley said:


> Shit Weet... I think I found something you wrote online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
> 
> Remember, drink alcohol. Safer use.
> 
> 
> 
> Some great collections though... I hope to have one of my own one day! *tear* I don't know why you guy just specialize in MDMA though.. a gram of that shit in any form and I'm good lol, then everything else goes into drugs I haven't tried yet!



Thanks homie 

I am a practitioner, so experience from my feelings.
I'm not Professor Barabas, I'm not a brother of Einstein, but if you can deal with your feelings critically, it makes life much better :D

If you've always tried to be honest, you do not waste time, to repair your own lies.
That really gives satisfaction!!!

Believe in yourself, and listen to the one who listens to you. Then all will be good, folley!


----------



## IloveM

I have made ​​it convenient. Bit of shopping does wonders! lmao 






Merry Xmass and as always STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## xtcboi84

is it ok to take few capsule of {mdma (100mg) mix with mda. (50 mg)} w. candyflip partyflock / nintendo thru out the whole night?


----------



## Cz_x

xtcboi84 said:


> is it ok to take few capsule of {mdma (100mg) mix with mda. (50 mg)} w. candyflip partyflock / nintendo thru out the whole night?



I did 125mg MDMA and 125mg MDA and was totally floored. The day prior to this i had dropped 180mg MDMA so there should have been some tolerance at play. I'd certainly be careful throwing that much into the mix.


----------



## mintsRus420

why wouldnt it be? its not like u dont know whats in the PF's


----------



## xtcboi84

ok. so youre saying its ok to take some 3-4 mdma w. mda and partyflock with acid tab.. thats all i need to know.


----------



## mattnotrik

xtcboi84 said:


> is it ok to take few capsule of {mdma (100mg) mix with mda. (50 mg)} w. candyflip partyflock / nintendo thru out the whole night?



Yes this is fine, 100mg mdma and 50mg mda would be a great night, dont know what you mean by "candy flip", plus your having a nintendo? A nintendo is 200mg of mdma, + what your already having? If your an experienced user then you dont need to be asking these questions as you already know what your limits are and you know what dosage you are going to have, right...?

oh and acid? its up to you, again if youve taken them before you know the limits, if not I probally wouldnt take both at once unless you like to push the base a bit....


----------



## Folley

^^ Da heal....  100mg of MDMA, 50mg MDA and two 200mg+ pills is of course too much!


That's over a damn half gram of MDxx!!! I wouldn't take more than 250mg, ESPECIALLY on a candyflip. If you came down from that much MDMA while tripping you would feel like SHIITTTTT


----------



## mintsRus420

xtcboi84 said:


> ok. so youre saying its ok to take some 3-4 mdma w. mda and partyflock with acid tab.. thats all i need to know.



it seems like ur asking us what your limits are, the only person that knows what u can handle is only u haha but yeah its safe to mix MDMA MDA and LSD just make sure u can handle it


----------



## mattnotrik

Folley said:


> ^^ Da heal....  100mg of MDMA, 50mg MDA and two 200mg+ pills is of course too much!
> 
> 
> That's over a damn half gram of MDxx!!! I wouldn't take more than 250mg, ESPECIALLY on a candyflip. If you came down from that much MDMA while tripping you would feel like SHIITTTTT



Eh 2 nintendos? He was about as clear as a shard of shake n baked meth with what he was asking, is english your first language xtcboi, reword it?


----------



## Hardcore MDMAster

IloveM said:


>



Hey weet is that you? Absolutely love this collection, thanks for sharing. Hope to see more high quality in 2013 :]

Hope you had a good xmas and your wishes come true in the new year!

Stay safe, much love. (I heart love hearts)


----------



## scrapguy420

wow


----------



## yanker

Holy smokes batman I just found out I'm gona be a dad!!! Who's stupid enough to let me father a child???? There goes my rolling days at least for awhile grrrr


----------



## facedbeyond82

Congrats yanker, only you can decide if mdxx is no longer an option. but i think a father can still roll a couple times a year and not be the devil. mdxx is not like pcp, crack or heroin, nah mean?


----------



## unfuckwitable

big up yanker! congradulations!

hoping everyone had a fantastic (and SAFE) new year celebration. i'm praying this will be a better year for me - 2012 was quite honestly a pretty horrible year. much excited for the possibility of my wife being released from prison later this year.

cheers to all the PR/BL heads! here's to a finer year!!!


----------



## thelastclubkid

facedbeyond82 said:


> Congrats yanker, only you can decide if mdxx is no longer an option. but i think a father can still roll a couple times a year and not be the devil. mdxx is not like pcp, crack or heroin, nah mean?



wait whats wrong with a little crack or heroin when ur raising a child... i dont see how that could be a problem, lol...

seriously though i have talked about the same thing with my GF... once we have a kid all this shit is done for us except rolling *maybe* 2 or 3 times in a year... so basically that means 1 night of awesome fun followed by 4 months of boredom   but i would make that trade for my child..


----------



## sean.tayler

I'm new to this end of the game, would buying a couple punch dyes off ebay be fuckin myself


----------

